# Groceries- Salir de Matos



## Bley (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,

I`m new here and hope to be moving to Salir DeMatos in early April.

As I`ll be living outside the town (2.3 kms.) and am disabled, my query would be;

Is there some sort of transport (bus/shared taxi/contacts)) I could use to get to Salir De Matos?

Thank you.

Bley.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is little help in Portugal for disability, taxi shares yes, your best bet is speaking with your local Junta and see if they have any arrangements.
Especially in outlying areas you will have, bread deliveries and travelling shops who stock basics, grocery, veg, fish ,frozen, meat ?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Sometimes the Juntas de Freguesia have a service for the home-ridden. Includes delivering meals, house cleaning and hygiene. In some places I know it works very well and after a while there is an a strong emotional bond between the parts . In other places the Santa Casa da Misericórdia takes this role. In other places is Cáritas.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We did view property in Salir DeMatos but discounted it purely because it was just that little bit too much off beaten track if I wasn't able to drive


----------

